# Neil Young & Crazy Horse 2012



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Nov 11 - Rogers Arena, Vancouver
Nov 13 - Scotiabank Saddledome, Calgary
Nov 14 - Credit Union Centre, Saskatoon
Nov 16 - MTS Centre, Winnipeg
Nov 19 - Air Canada Centre, Toronto


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Unconfirmed - but from a source I always trust;

Oct-3 Windsor, ON—WFCU Centre (*) 
Oct-5 Kingston, ON—K-ROCK Centre (*) 
Oct-6 London, ON—John Labatt Centre (*) 
Nov-11 Vancouver, BC—Rogers Arena (*) 
Nov-13 Calgary, AB—Scotiabank Saddledome (*) 
Nov-14 Saskatoon, SK—Credit Union Centre (*) 
Nov-16 Winnipeg, MB—MTS Centre (*) 
Nov-19 Toronto, ON—Air Canada Centre (*) 
Nov-23 Montreal, QC—Bell Centre (#) 
Nov-24 Ottawa, ON—Scotiabank Place (#) 

Sounds like Los Lobos opener for the shows with (*) and Patti Smith for (#)


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm in for London if your source is correct. Los Lobos would be a huge bonus!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Hey Mario - it's up on the JLC site, just no ticket price info yet. Supposed to start with tickets either the 8th or 15th.

Los Lobos appears to be confirmed as well. I'll let you know if I'm heading that way or Kingston - maybe we'll get lucky and Van Halen will reschedule for around that date too...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> Unconfirmed - but from a source I always trust;
> 
> Oct-3 Windsor, ON—WFCU Centre (*)
> Oct-5 Kingston, ON—K-ROCK Centre (*)
> ...


These dates have now been confirmed


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Wonder if he'll get out to the Best Coast.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Presale for London show on Thursday June 14 at 10:00am to 3:00pm. Bonus...buy your tickets online and receive a CD copy of Neil Young's latest release "Americana".

Event Update


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I will be very curious to see a set list for this. If it is all new album, or (worse) a hits 'revue' show, I will pass. He is does interesting material old and new, I may go.

BTW, what ever happened to the second edition of Archives? This era is the one I am most interested in hearing.

TG


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

6/14 Presale password for Calgary is: amplify

I would expect for a NY & Crazy Horse show we will get a bunch of NY & Crazy Horse tunes plus 4 or 5 off the new one. Call it a "revue" if you want, but it's OK with me. 

Please Neil... nothing from Le Noise.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Tread carefully with that password, Sneaky... 

I believe you'd be hard pressed to find any LiveNation/TM presale for the month of June that isn't "amplify". Trust me - it didn't work for the US shows that went on sale last week, although both LN & TM sent out presale emails with "amplify". 

It certainly didn't work for Boston, NYC or Chicago. NYC (from MSG) wound up with "NYCH", Boston's (from the venue, not TM/LN) was "Crazy".

Just be advised that every presale code for June appears to be amplify when it comes from LN/TM. I'd look for a venue/radio presale instead of trusting amplify.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

"Amplify" worked for the LiveNation presale for the Kingston show this morning - and even though it was the 2nd show/presale I tried, I still got better tickets using it than I did for the other shows I tried using the arena/other presale codes.

I couldn't get it to work for the ACC presale - but there were radio & MLSE codes that would go through.

Still managed to grab a pair of the top price (row 2) tickets for Kingston - and book a hotel room for less than just the price of a comparable ticket to the Air Canada Centre show...


Can't say as I'm terribly pleased to see another band added to the bill though - that's cuttin' out some quality Crazy Horse time in my books.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

From neilyoung.com:

The third episode of A Rust Trilogy, which began with _Rust Never Sleeps_ in 1978, and continued with _Weld_ in 1990, now concludes with _Alchemy_ in 2012. Things have changed, yet they stay the same. _Alchemy_, like _Rust_ and _Weld_, finds the boys at another stage of life's journey. Time has taken its toll, yet the spirit seems unstoppable. 

View attachment 1598


(c'mon Friday... just get here already...)


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Have great seats here in London this Saturday. Really looking forward to seeing Los Lobos as well..........


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I saw him tonight in Windsor... I was blown away by all aspects of his full bore performance. I wasn't sure what to expect, thinking that maybe his best years are behind him, but he was as good as he ever was tonight. And his guitar tone was jaw dropping! Highly recommended!
View attachment 1600


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Got tickets for the London show. Neil Young and Los Lobos, quite a combination! Can't wait.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Glad to hear Uncle Neil's still got it, I've never seen him live & am really looking forward to it. GF bought us tix to the KW show for my 40th b-day. My best friend's 40th is one week after mine, so he's coming along too.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRC1xeZGnX4

The "opening ceremonies" should anyone want a taste. You'll get the clearly Canadian content if you wait it out long enough (or scroll forward)...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Very Neil. Love it. For a moment, I thought that one of the amps was going to be a huge Garnet, but this'll do.


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 19, 2012)

I shot that vid! Saw him in Windsor. Amazing performance. Everything that I expected. Check out this too; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZCF-9kNrHI


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Nice job, Bohdan - can't wait for tonight.

I was told that the Windsor show was recorded (audio & video) for the upcoming Alchemy live CD/DVD/Blu-Ray - as will the other "Ontario" dates. Rust Never Sleeps> Weld> Alchemy to be the sister companions to his 3 Jonathon Demme flicks (which also concluded with the 3rd installment being his return to home/Ontario, hence the 6 out of 27 North American shows in Ontario...) Expect the new tunes to remain for each show but the encores and last couple tunes of his set will change to allow them enough material to full out the discs, etc...

Just what I've heard - but from the same person who told me Demme would be present and filming the 2 Massey Hall shows last year before the shows were announced. I wouldn't put it up there with the Paul-Is-Dead conspiracies, but the US Alchemy poster does have a rather obvious red slash over the word "Alchemy"... 

View attachment 1603
View attachment 1604


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow! That's amazing! I really hope it's true. He also mentioned that his first ever solo show was in Windsor, hence the tour kick off there?


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Just got home from the London show..........very good and enjoyed it a lot. The opening acts were great especially Los Lobos. Great guitar playing and tones (except for one guy who had a few clams during his solo!). Neil was, well Neil! Some of the endings of tunes were epic.........too bad they didn't do Cortez the Killer, one of my faves. If you have a chance to go, do it!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Look out mama, there's a white boat comin' up the river...

Just got home from the London show...The first act didn't do anything for me at all, didn't catch their name either, as they didn't speak clearly on mic. Los Lobos was pretty good, though the sound wasn't mixed in favour of the limited acoustic instruments, and overall their sound wasn't great. Neil Young was epic and amazing. The crowd was mostly rabid uberfans who sang lustily whenever they could, cheering constantly, making the adoration immediately obvious. Neil repeatedly acknowledged the love. Maybe the single biggest feel good concert I've attended. A love-in. The band was a little loud, but the mix was good. My kid wanted more acoustic stuff, but was blown away nonetheless. Neil was in fine shape, animated and genuine, nothing fake or put on at all. 

Edit: I couldn't sleep, reliving the evening in my mind. More observations. The best arena crowd rendition of Oh Canada I've ever witnessed. Neil's guitar tone was as good as he's known for. A few times he seemed to be doing a little extra tap dancing on his board, but whatever, great tone. The huge Fender amp stage props were obviously covering the backline and the band did their share of controlled feedback by leaning into them.

Would do it again in a heartbeat if I could.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I kind of liked the first act, Infantree............if you listen to some of their stuff, very good harmonies and interesting tunes. Agree, they didn't have the best sound of the night but I liked them. Same with Los Lobos.......what a great drummer and Hidalgo and Romas were great. Sound mix was terrible but hey, they are an opening act!! Love the tone from Romas' SG!! All in all, a great show and I agree with Mooh, a great vibe in the audience. A guy beside me in the first level was up dancing the whole show!!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Loved the show in Kingston. Cortez & Like A Hurricane were the variable tunes. Plenty of folks in my section were not pleased with the musical direction of the night - although only a couple of them left (right about the time they realized that the chorus to that one tune seemed to include a whole lotta F words). The rest just stuck around to complain and hope the next song was going to be Heart of Gold of Old Man... Felt bad for the "older folks" who had seen his last stop in Kingston and were expecting more acoustic tunes. It was literally me and my buddy and 2 other folks in our section that got our money's worth. Hope it was only our section - but I sure didn't mind any of Neil's set. Maybe could have used a more "bigger endings" on some tunes...

Like A Hurricane was with Poncho on keys (which was also in the full RNS bird get-up and was ceremoniously dropped from the rafters while he pleaded with the "scientists" to let him play guitar). He played it swinging on chains and aggressively pushed it 8 or 10 feet away from him when the moments seemed appropriate - and it was mixed just perfectly. All of the show was loud but crystal clear where I was (enough so to make out different lyrics to Born In Ontario than on versions I'd heard already) and the keys for Hurricane were meaty enough to literally shake the floor/seats for his intro and keyboard solo sections.

Absolutely great night. Didn't think I'd ever get to see another Crazy Horse Neil show, and am so glad I did.

Not my pic - one I found online from the Kingston show. As best as I can tell, that looks like the Kingston tuxedo he was sporting.
View attachment 1607


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

thx for the reviews guys, I think I will make the TO show


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Kitchener show was added late to the line-up, it's right around the TO show (day before/day after). Live Nation is using their "dynamic pricing" for all these shows - what they predict the market will pay. Case in point, the ticket for Kingston (section 113, row 2) were $133 (top ticket price) - same seat in same section (relative to the stage) at the ACC is $273. Believe the same seat in Kitchener is $190 or so. General Admission floors seem to be under $100 for the shows I've checked.

If you're at all a Crazy Horse fan, with more than a fleeting interest in Rust Never Sleeps - era NY&CH, it is certainly money well spent.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is the set-list from London......it's not a Neil Young show, but rather a Crazy Horse show. You're not going to hear 'Old Man' with Crazy Horse. 

_O Canada_ (recorded music, spontaneous singalong by Young and others, fans)

_Love and Only Love_

_Powderfinger_

_Born in Ontario_

_Walk Like A Giant_

_The Needle and the Damage Done_ (solo, acoustic)

_Twisted Road_ (solo, acoustic)

_Ramada Inn_

_Cinnamon Girl_

_F---in' Up_

"_She's Looking for a Good Time_" ("brand new" song, title is just a guess)

My My, Hey Hey (Out of the Blue)

(Encore)

_Mr. Soul_

_Roll Another Number_ (for the Road)


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Psychedelic Pill is the "lookin' for a good time" tune.

First 7 tunes were the same in Kingston, then F'in Up, Psychedelic, Cortez, My My & Like A Hurricane. 12 tunes in Kingston - on stage just over 2 hours. With Needle being about 3 minutes, that left plenty of time for extended guitar romping...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I caught the Kingston show and _thoroughly_ enjoyed the evening. An older fellow (60ish) in the beer lineup was scratching his head over Neil's song choices, citing the show a few years back, but I reminded him this was CRAZY HORSE, and thus was a ROCK show. Anyway, Cortez was definitely the highlight for me...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

oh yeah..."cortez" is my fave NY tune

I might try to make kitchener too, thx for the headsup!!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

New official video - Ramada Inn

[video=youtube;O8qkDQ_QP8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=O8qkDQ_QP8A[/video]


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 19, 2012)

GREAT tonez


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Kitchener show was great, 2+ hours of glorious noise. Anything after the first 2 tunes (Love & Only Love, Powderfinger) were a bonus to me. This being said, the 10 minute feedback "solo" at the end of Walk Like A Giant could've been cut back to 2 minutes and another song or two added to the set list. I know it was a Crazy Horse show, but when Neil sat down at the piano by hisself I was really hoping to hear After The Gold Rush....oh well, that's what Live @ MH is for.

Couldn't hear him too well, but David Hidalgo's La Cabronita Esquire looked pretty cool.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Was at the Calgary show last week and it was amazing. Los Lobos was also great and I could hear everything...they are fantastic players. This is a great show folks!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> Kitchener show was great, 2+ hours of glorious noise. Anything after the first 2 tunes (Love & Only Love, Powderfinger) were a bonus to me. This being said, the 10 minute feedback "solo" at the end of Walk Like A Giant could've been cut back to 2 minutes and another song or two added to the set list. I know it was a Crazy Horse show, but when Neil sat down at the piano by hisself I was really hoping to hear After The Gold Rush....oh well, that's what Live @ MH is for.
> 
> Couldn't hear him too well, but David Hidalgo's La Cabronita Esquire looked pretty cool.



Yup. I was there too. Sound was killer and the band soooooo tight!!!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

damn I wanted to make it to Kitchener but no funds atm


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I went on Saturday in Ottawa. Cool stage show, band was loose and relaxed, harmonies were great and Neil is a REALLY good rock guitar player. BUT, the 10 minute+ feedback solo was annoying and gave me a headache. 1 or 2 minutes would have been more than enough. He could have easily played a couple of other tunes with the time he spent on that.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

fretboard said:


> Loved the show in Kingston. Cortez & Like A Hurricane were the variable tunes. Plenty of folks in my section were not pleased with the musical direction of the night - although only a couple of them left (right about the time they realized that the chorus to that one tune seemed to include a whole lotta F words). The rest just stuck around to complain and hope the next song was going to be Heart of Gold of Old Man... Felt bad for the "older folks" who had seen his last stop in Kingston and were expecting more acoustic tunes. It was literally me and my buddy and 2 other folks in our section that got our money's worth. Hope it was only our section - but I sure didn't mind any of Neil's set. Maybe could have used a more "bigger endings" on some tunes...
> 
> Like A Hurricane was with Poncho on keys (which was also in the full RNS bird get-up and was ceremoniously dropped from the rafters while he pleaded with the "scientists" to let him play guitar). He played it swinging on chains and aggressively pushed it 8 or 10 feet away from him when the moments seemed appropriate - and it was mixed just perfectly. All of the show was loud but crystal clear where I was (enough so to make out different lyrics to Born In Ontario than on versions I'd heard already) and the keys for Hurricane were meaty enough to literally shake the floor/seats for his intro and keyboard solo sections.
> 
> ...


May I ask whats wrong with flannel? It is very comfortable and warm. I take offense to the "Kingston Tuxedo" since I lent him that particular shirt


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Meant no ill-will, Gretsch6120 - it was actually a crack one of the guys sitting behind us made about Neil trying to get away with wearing the "doubled-up" button-down shirts, unless the flannel was the sport coat to his Kingston tuxedo...

check your pm's, too.

View attachment 1857


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

I saw the TO show and loved it. This was the third time I've seen Neil, but only the first time I've seen a full-on Crazy Horse show. The only other time I saw the Horse was on the Greendale tour, which wasn't quite the same thing, even though it did have the 45-minute Horse encore at the end. So I really enjoyed this, 10-minute feedback wig-out and all.

I feel bad for people who were expecting Harvest Neil rather than feedback Neil -- but not too bad. Neil's different types of tours are very well-documented, and if you don't know by now that you have to do some research on what kind of show Neil is doing before buying tickets, you really don't have anyone to blame but yourself if you don't enjoy it, do you?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I feel bad for people who were expecting Harvest Neil rather than feedback Neil -- but not too bad. Neil's different types of tours are very well-documented, and if you don't know by now that you have to do some research on what kind of show Neil is doing before buying tickets, you really don't have anyone to blame but yourself if you don't enjoy it, do you?


A lot of those folks got up & left during F*ckin' Up.....


----------

